# Need recipe for canning suckers to make faux salmon



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've found a source of suckers and would like to try to can some to make faux salmon.

Has anyone got the recipe?

Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fresh suckers 
Salt
Vinegar, smoke flavor, spices (all optional)

Jars - (1/2 pint) salmon jars; or pint sealers
"Snap" lids and rings
Pressure canner
Thermometer

*Method*

Fish may be used whole - cleaned and scaled with all the bones intact. This method uses slices or steaks of the fish and looks attractive with the skin on. Good for fish like salmon, trout and charr where scaling is easy. When scaling is more difficult, like for suckers, I usually remove the skin. Ribs can be left in or removed. I usually remove them. Either way, processing will soften all the bones left in the fish.

Pack the fish tightly into the jars, leaving 1/8" gap below the lid. For every 250ml jar I add 1/2 tsp salt and often 1/2 tsp vinegar. Other flavorings can be added as desired. 

Place the lids on the jars and fasten the ring only enough to hold the lids in place. DO NOT TIGHTEN. There must be an escape route for the gases that will be released.

*Canning Procedure*

Place the jars into hot water to about 1/2 their height. This can be done in the canner. Heat the water to a gentle boil, and continue heating until the meat in the jar reaches 170°F (77°C). This is necessary to drive out all dissolved gases. This will take 10-20 mins. Immediately tighten the lids, and place in the pressure canner if heated in another pot. Process according to the canner's instructions. I usually process at 15 lbs pressure for at least 90 mins, or at 10 lbs for 1 hour and 50 mins. When processing is done, let the jars cool, and make sure they "snap". Any that don't should be refrigerated and eaten shortly.

Pretty well any fish can be canned this way, but I've done a lot of suckers over the years.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you. If I can get some bullheads I'll give it a try.

The recipe my mother used turned the sucker flesh red just like salmon and it tasted almost identical to salmon. I honestly don't think I could have told the difference between salmon patties made from the canned sucker and real salmon.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I have never had it turn red like salmon more the color of canned tuna. Tasted to me about the same as salmon patties when fixed the same way.
We canned pike, perch, bullheads suckers and carp all the same way.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think that Mom put some tomato sauce in it but I'm trying to find out if there is anything else. It's possible that the tomato paste substitutes for the vinegar in lowering the pH.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes that is possible as tomato paste is some what of a acid, not sure how it compares to vinegar though.

 Al


----------



## amymcc (Sep 19, 2015)

What are suckers????


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

amymcc said:


> What are suckers????


They are freshwater fish. They taste good but have a lot of bones that are difficult to remove. Canning softens the bones of the suckers just like it does in canned salmon.

This is one specie. http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fish/whitesucker.html


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is a red horse sucker.










They are good pickled too.
 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What I have just seen in the river while snorkeling is most likely redhorse suckers because of their size.

I just contacted the extension office and their recipe is pretty bare bones but it does allow tomato paste or juice so I'm gonna go with that. It also has vinegar. They recommend 15 lbs (we're above 1,000' feet and with weighted regulator) for 100 minutes for pint jars. Quart jars take longer. They also recommended 1" of headspace.

https://www.extension.umn.edu/food/...at-fish/preserving-fish-safely/#section-three


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just opened a jar of the suckers I canned last year. It tasted really good. Last year when I tried it the sucker tasted like bland sucker sitting in tomato juice. Evidently it takes a few months for the flavor to adjust. I'm gonna have to get some more canned.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was a kid we caught suckers by the tub full. But they never lasted long enough to can. All of our aunts, uncles, and cousins would show up. What we didn't eat they took home. My dad would put on his waders and stand in the creek with a pitch fork. He would throw them on the bank, and my brothers and I would fill three or four wash tubs.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've had them fried in the spring and they were delicious but had lots of bones to eat around. I might try fishing some holes in the river this winter when the ice gets thick enough.


----------

